# Why did my brioche taste like cardboard?



## jasonr (Apr 23, 2004)

Ok, maybe that's an exaggeration, but still, I expected much more from such a rich bread. I used a recipe I got from the King Arthur Flour website, and I pretty much followed it to the letter. (I am fastidious about making perfect measurement for ingredients by weight, so it's not like I used too much or too little of anything) I should mention that the bread failed to rise much (I suspect the dough was too dense, possibly due to overkneading) but still, a failure to rise does not explain why the bread came out so tasteless! I have never tasted brioche before, but I refuse to believe that bricohe is supposed to be so bland. What could have gone wrong?


----------

